# rear shocks



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Went to take the boy to school this morning noticed a nice lil pool of oil next to my right rear. After a quick second found it coming from my shock. So my question what shock combines ease of instalation with doing what it should. I would like a stiffer shock since I had to install traction bars to stop the wheel hop. Also should I change my coils? How do I know if these are bad too.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Bilsten gives a great ride.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

So does KYB. Have had them on my '67 for 30 years. Love 'em.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

maktope said:


> Went to take the boy to school this morning noticed a nice lil pool of oil next to my right rear. After a quick second found it coming from my shock. So my question what shock combines ease of instalation with doing what it should. I would like a stiffer shock since I had to install traction bars to stop the wheel hop. Also should I change my coils? How do I know if these are bad too.


Just food for thought. You said you have traction bars. Don't know what type, but my brother had those popular Lakewood ladder bars in the early 1980's on his '67 GTO. They worked great. As a matter of fact, too great. The frame cracked on both sides where the front bolted up.

Are you using the upper and lower control arm reinforcement bars? These are fairly inexpensive and a simple bolt on. Pontiac used these right from the factory on the GTO's with 3.90 and up gears.

I would use these for any big HP engine as well as 4 & 5-speed transmission. Adding a set to my build.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

The are lakewoods. But they do not bolt up on the front use a poly snubber. Your able to set a load on them. Fully loaded it way to rough of a ride so I have them set up with room for travel


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Afco Shocks*

After trying several shocks someone recommended Afco shocks. They were right, I called them up told them the type of ride I wanted and they gave me there part numbers to buy. My car has never handled the road better. There about 125.00 a piece retail. But I was told by a old racer, Buy a $20.00 shock and you get a $20.00 shock!!!!!atriot:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I ran the Lakewood adjustable slapper bars 35 years ago on my 4 speed '66 GTO. With the rubber snubbers. Ended up chewing up the snubbers and bending the slapper bars, but the frame remained fine. They did stop all wheel hop, and my car was jacked up a mile in the back to clear the huge bias plys on 10" Ansen rims....


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Yeah just tore another snubber off. They do get eaten up.


----------

